# Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartphones?



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

*Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartphones?*

Ich kann seit ein paar Tagen meinen Vertag bei t-mobile verlängern und würde ganz gern in die smartphone-Welt einsteigen. Dazu hab ich Fragen zur Smartphonesuche (ggf bei t-mobile) und andere zum Vertrag bei T-mobile


1) Fragen zum Handy:  ich hatte u.a ein Sony Xperia Ray in Betracht gezogen, ist das gut? Oder gibt es bessere um die 250€? Da ich bei t-mobile ca 10€ pro Monat fürs Handy bezahle, sofern ich verlängere, sollte es ein Handy zwischen 220 und maximal 300 Euro "Straßenpreis" sein. Teurer als 300€ wird man garantiert nur mit sehr großem Aufpreis bei tmobile dazubekommen. Aber bei Handys um die 250€ zahlt man oft 1-5€ "symbolisch"

Wichtig ist mir Musik, also das Handy als MP3-Player nutzen - wie ist das bei Smartphones, wenn sie Musik abspielen? Irgendwann wird ja der Touchscreen sicher gesperrt - gibt es Smartphones, bei denen man dann trotzdem einen Titel vorspringen kann per separater Taste oder so? 

Ansonsten ist so gut wie nichts wirklich wichtig, lange Akkulaufzeit wäre aber natürlich gut. Ich werde ein paar apps nutzen und auch ab und an rumsurfen, aber keine "Spielereien", sondern eher so was wie zB Fahrplan abrufen, emails checken, Sport-Spielstände anschauen, im Laden Preise checken, Routenplaner usw - aber nicht so was wie just for fun youtube schauen oder so. An sich müsste ich nicht mal ständig online sein. 

Sind die Modelle bei t-mobile irgendwie gebrandet?


2) Fragen zum Vertrag: 

a) meine SIM-Card ist fast 10 Jahre alt, für Smartphones braucht man ja meines Wissen aktuellere SIM-Cards. Bekomme ich da eine kostenfrei auf Anfrage, bzw hab ich sogar das "Anrecht" darauf? Online fürs Bestellen einer Smartcard muss man enen Grund angeben, da sind es nur Dinge wie "verloren" oder "defekt" und scheinbar kostenpflichtig.

b) es gibt an sich nur einen Tarif, der für mich in Frage kommt. Der hat 120 Freiminuten in alle Netze, Telefonflat zu D1+Festnetz am Wochenende und inkl. Handy für knapp 30€ pro Monat.

120 Min sind mir an sich zu viel... ich hatte bisher 60 und bin damit gut ausgekommen. Aber ich schreibe dafür auch ca 10-20 SMS im Monat, die sind bei tmobile teuer (19 Cent). Wie gut sind denn die Chancen bei Tmobile, dass ich zu dem 120Min-Tarif noch zB 10-20 SMS pro Monat inkl. bekomme, oder auch ein Guthaben zum abtelefonieren/ab-sms-sen ? Wenn ich SMS zahlen müsste, käme ich bei 10 SMS nach 24 Monaten auf 790€.

Alternative wäre für mich Congstar, da komme ich bei 10 SMS/Monat und mit einem 100 Minuten-Paket nach 24 Monaten mit etwa 90€ weniger aus, wobei das gleiche Handy mit dabei ist. Wenn ich da einen Vertrag ohne Handy nehme und das Handy selber kaufe, sind es nochmal 25€ weniger. Allerdings: wegen der Vertragslaufzeit meines aktuellen Vertrages würde ich dann erst Ende Mai zuschlagen.



Danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Geh doch einfach zu Congstar da bist du besser drann grad wenn du so wenig machst, ich hab meinen Vertrag auch gekündigt und werde da hin gehen.


----------



## McLee (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

1, Hab das Galaxy S2 kann ich empfehlen.
Wie das mit der Musik ist weiss ich leider nicht.
lange Akkulaufzeit - allgemeines Problem bei Smartphones. Nutze meins relativ viel und es hält ein Tag durch.

Sind die Modelle bei t-mobile irgendwie gebrandet?
Kann zwar jede SIM Karte rein stecken aber T-mobile Sachen sind drauf also ja.

2. a
Ja bekommst du auf Zuruf kostenlos

2. b.
muss ich passen, hab Flat für alles


----------



## Iceananas (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*



Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) Fragen zum Handy:  ich hatte u.a ein Sony Xperia Ray in Betracht gezogen, ist das gut? Oder gibt es bessere um die 250€? Da ich bei t-mobile ca 10€ pro Monat fürs Handy bezahle, sofern ich verlängere, sollte es ein Handy zwischen 220 und maximal 300 Euro "Straßenpreis" sein. Teurer als 300€ wird man garantiert nur mit sehr großem Aufpreis bei tmobile dazubekommen. Aber bei Handys um die 250€ zahlt man oft 1-5€ "symbolisch"



Gut oder nicht gut kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse an. Das xperia Ray ist in seiner Größe quasi konkurrenzlos - willst du was vergleichbares mit Android kriegste nur noch "große Klopper" mit 3,7" oder mehr.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir Musik, also das Handy als MP3-Player nutzen - wie ist das bei Smartphones, wenn sie Musik abspielen? Irgendwann wird ja der Touchscreen sicher gesperrt - gibt es Smartphones, bei denen man dann trotzdem einen Titel vorspringen kann per separater Taste oder so?



Meines Erachtens gibts bei allen Smartphones nur die Lautstärketasten. 
Es gibt aber Musik Apps, die die Lautstärketasten mit anderen Funktionen belegen können (PowerAMP oder mein Favourit: PlayerPro können das beide: kurz drücken->track skip; lang drücken->Lautstärke. Beide kosten zwar, aber das Geld ist es wirklich wert, das sind hervorragende Mp3Playern).
Außerdem gibts noch andere abenteuerliche Funktionen wie shake-skip, obwohl es merkwürdig aussieht man man in der Hosentasche das Handy durchschüttelt, das könnte in außenstehende Fantasien erregen 

Hier hast du übrigens ein ziemlich vollständiges Review zu dem Handy, insbesondere auch zum Audioausgang und Mp3player. Sony Ericsson Xperia ray review: Ray of light - GSMArena.com



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist so gut wie nichts wirklich wichtig, lange Akkulaufzeit wäre aber natürlich gut. Ich werde ein paar apps nutzen und auch ab und an rumsurfen, aber keine "Spielereien", sondern eher so was wie zB Fahrplan abrufen, emails checken, Sport-Spielstände anschauen, im Laden Preise checken, Routenplaner usw - aber nicht so was wie just for fun youtube schauen oder so. An sich müsste ich nicht mal ständig online sein.



Für eine lange Akkulaufzeit kommt dir ein kleines Display natürlich entgegen. Jeden Tag laden musst du aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind die Modelle bei t-mobile irgendwie gebrandet?



Größtenteils ja, manche nicht. Da musst du am Besten im Shop oder beim Hotline nachfragen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 2) Fragen zum Vertrag:
> 
> a) meine SIM-Card ist fast 10 Jahre alt, für Smartphones braucht man ja meines Wissen aktuellere SIM-Cards. Bekomme ich da eine kostenfrei auf Anfrage, bzw hab ich sogar das "Anrecht" darauf? Online fürs Bestellen einer Smartcard muss man enen Grund angeben, da sind es nur Dinge wie "verloren" oder "defekt" und scheinbar kostenpflichtig.



Ich denke das kann man locker verhandeln. Eine SIM kostet denen ja nix und bei ner Vertragsverlängerung kann man erwarten, dass sie ne neue rausrücken.



Herbboy schrieb:


> b) es gibt an sich nur einen Tarif, der für mich in Frage kommt. Der hat 120 Freiminuten in alle Netze, Telefonflat zu D1+Festnetz am Wochenende und inkl. Handy für knapp 30€ pro Monat.
> 
> 120 Min sind mir an sich zu viel... ich hatte bisher 60 und bin damit gut ausgekommen. Aber ich schreibe dafür auch ca 10-20 SMS im Monat, die sind bei tmobile teuer (19 Cent). Wie gut sind denn die Chancen bei Tmobile, dass ich zu dem 120Min-Tarif noch zB 10-20 SMS pro Monat inkl. bekomme, oder auch ein Guthaben zum abtelefonieren/ab-sms-sen ? Wenn ich SMS zahlen müsste, käme ich bei 10 SMS nach 24 Monaten auf 790€.


 
Brauchst du das Festnetzflat am Wochenende? Falls nicht, ein Reseller hat einen guten Tmobilevertrag für denselben Preis im Angebot, wo du statt Wochenende Flat durchgängig Flat hast, aber nur ins Tmobile Netz. Dafür bekommst du ein Tophandy wie Moto Razr oder Galaxy Nexus (ja das Neue!) für 0€. Handys günstig im Handyshop von talkthisway.de
Vielleicht kannst du die im Tmobile Shop (oder beim Reseller?) ja dazu überzeugen dir dieses Angebot als Vertragsverlängerung zu geben


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Danke schonmal 

Die Sache ist halt die: bei t-mobile könnte ich JETZT verlängern. Bei Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter muss ich bis Ende mai warten, da der Vertrag eben noch so lange läuft (man kann 4 Monate vor Ablauf verlängern). 

Wegen der Weekendflat: ich "brauche" sie zwar nicht, aber ich schätze mal, dass ich pro Wochenende ca 5-10 Min per Flat telefoniere wegen Verabredungen usw. und somit also pro Monat bis zu 40 Min einspare, die nicht von den Freiminuten abgehen. Zudem rufe ich von unterwegs Leute an, die ich unter der Woche schlechter erreiche - das mache ich aber dann just for fun, WEIL ich die Weekendflat hab. 


Bei t-mobile gibt es aktuell allerdings ein für mich ideales Aktionsangebot: Internetflat, 100 Min in alle Netze, Weekendflat UND SMS-Flat für 30€. Da gibt es nur zwei Haken: 1) wenn ich das online auswähle mit Vertragsverlängerung, komme ich automatisch nur in ein Menü, wo ich meinen aktuellen Tarif beibehalte. Ich kann den Tarif scheinbar nicht wählen. 2) es gibt nur 5 Handys zur Wahl, die online zB bei amazon usw allesamt unter 200€ kosten, bis auf das Motorola Defy+ (220 Euro). Die anderen Modelle sind das Nokia 500, Sony Ericsson xperia mini pro, HTC WIldfire S und das Samsung Galaxy Ace.

Anbei mal eine Grafik mit einer Übersicht mit den Modellen, die ich bei T-mobile bekommen kann. Die obere Zeile ist COnsgtar mit monatlich 16,80€ bei einer INternetflat + 100 Freiminuten. Im Preis "Gesamt" sind noch 20 weitere Minuten (weil t-mobile 120 bietet) und 15 SMS über 24 Monate eingerechnet. Dadrunter kommt dann t-mobile mit INternetflat, 120 Min, Weekendflat. Anzahlung ist fürs Handy. Straßenpreis wäre der Pres des Handys in Onlineshops. Bei "Aufpreis zu Congstar" hab ich dann berechnet, was ich bei t-mobile draufzahle im Vergleich zu "congstar + Handy selber kaufen"


Es ist halt so, dass ich durchaus pro Monat ein paar Euro mehr zahle für den Service, denn ich hatte schon 2 mal ein Problem mit dem Handy, was durch die Telekom-Shops sehr schnell geregelt wurde. Auch andere kleinere Anfragen liefen immer gut ab. 

UNd wenn ich vlt 50-100 SMS-Guthaben bekommen könnte, würde ich tendenziell dann doch bei t-mobile bleiben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Ich geb dir einen Rat kündige einfach mal aus Spaß dein Vertrag
Nach nichtmal einer Wocher ruft ein Serviceanbieter an und der macht dir dann den Tarif eh nochmal günstiger wie er jetzt angeboten wird.
Hab am Samstag die Kündigung rausgeschickt (mein Vertrag läuft auch erst im Mai aus) und heute kam der Anruf und der hätt den Monatsbeitrag um 4€ gesenkt damit ich bleibe 

Aber ich werd trotzdem wechseln man ist bei Congstar viel flexibler da man eben jederzeit wechseln kann. 
Ich Teste erstmal nur die Surfflat und schau was nach den ersten Monaten rauskommst und dann kann ich trotzdem jederzeit die 100min für 7€ dazukaufen oder eben später wieder abwählen. Die SMS sind bei mir dank Whatsapp eh auf ne einstellige Zahl im Monat geschrumpft.
Und günstiger bekomm ich wenn ich will die 1GB Flat auch zwar dann auch mit 24Mon. Vertrag aber für 15€, bei D1 oder D2 zahlst ca.45€ und da musst schon einiges Telefonieren und SMSen um da hinzukommen.
Das Handy kaufst ja dann eh wo anders und dann gehts übern Hersteller beim Garantiefall.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Tja, bei SMS hilft mir Whatssapp nicht, da 90% meiner engeren Bekannten und Freunde nur normale Handys ohne Sonderfunktionen, oft nicht mal mit Kamera und MP3-Player haben... es ist nicht leicht mit 37...  


Was hattest Du denn vorher für einen Vertrag?


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Habe bei Vodafon die *D2-VF SuperFlat Internet WE  im 60/1 Sek-Takt + 60 min.** in alle Netze* (seit 14Jahren Vertragskunde bei Vodafone damals war Prepaid noch sauteuer). 
Kostet im Monat ca.20€ und die wären auf ca.16€ runter.
Bin aber wahrscheinlich ein Traumkunde komm in manchen Monaten nichtmal auf 20min. telefonieren


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertragsverlängerung  T-Mobile: welches Smartphone? Gebrandet? Neue SIM kostenfrei? Kann man handeln (SMS-Paket)? Musikplayerfunktion bei Smartpho*

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich in einem telekom-Laden was erreichen kann, ansonsten Hotline oder auch einfach zuerst schon mal kündigen  

Ich sag mal so: Für die 30€ im Monat für 120Min + Internetflat und ein Handy für 220-300€ ohne bzw. max 10€ AUfzahlung würd ich bei tmobile bleiben, wenn ich noch genügend SMS oder Guthaben dazubekomme für 10-20 SMS/Monat. Bzw. ohne Handy halt das gleiche Spiel, nur 20€ im Monat. Und das Handy geh ich dann selber kaufen.


----------

